# October Photo Thread



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

Not taken much throughout September - hoping to be back in full flow during October (despite my huge uni workload).

*ivy likes to climb*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

*and another couple ...*

*reflected self with washing lines*





*my two selves*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 1, 2007)

Oi you, get your priorities right!  You haven't even voted in the September photo competiton yet, and already are starting posting October pictures.  Take it easy you are wishing your life away.  I don't recognise a new month until at least the first week is over.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

lol - easy tiger 

I'll go and do my duty


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I love this one - it's got a lovely feel.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## weepiper (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## weepiper (Oct 1, 2007)

....and one that was actually taken in October:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 1, 2007)

weepiper said:
			
		

>



What was the band, out of interest like?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 1, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> What was the band, out of interest like?



It was a Basque singer/songwriter called Mikel Urdangarin, Mr weepiper was playing fiddle for him in Bilbao which is why I was there


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 1, 2007)

I LOVE this one


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks 

*the predictability of a toy camera death*





*ginger monkey dreams*


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oohh

I love the one with the cats, it's so _intimate _, beautiful light, shade, texture and composition


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

A lucky accident - a vague amount of half-thought went into where his three images would be in the frame, the rest was serendipitous - just how I like it


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 1, 2007)

*Feline intruder crisis*





Intruder Alert.





Don't worry babe, I'll protect you.





The moment of crisis.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2007)

I love those - number 2 especially - the way s/he has that little paw draped over the other


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 1, 2007)

The big fat stripy one is the boy, the (smarter) black and white one is the girl.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Oi you, get your priorities right!  You haven't even voted in the September photo competiton yet, and already are starting posting October pictures.  Take it easy you are wishing your life away.  I don't recognise a new month until at least the first week is over.




being a hippy is fine but we live in a state of capital and to see it's demise we have to realise our images are a tool in this everything but compermise my new slogan..


----------



## samk (Oct 2, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Intruder Alert.


I don't like this one

They look like they are planning to inherit the world after humans destroy themselves or mug an old lady for the flabby skin on her arms or something


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> being a hippy is fine but we live in a state of capital and to see it's demise we have to realise our images are a tool in this everything but compermise my new slogan



Who is the hippy around here?  I have given you help before now, but if you are going post pictures of kittens you are on your own.  Kittens bah!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a hippy.

Well, I wish I was, but I can't pull off the clothes


----------



## e19896 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Who is the hippy around here?  I have given you help before now, but if you are going post pictures of kittens you are on your own.  Kittens bah!




well a true anarchist is down with other anarchists -  that is kittens and cats, and he was awesome full of love n rebellion, we communicated as only true anarchists can and ther're hippys. well my broken ribs are killing, over 14 hours in and out of a and e and i do wish i took me camera.. even the smoke aint easing this fucking pain.. instead of hugging trees i need people to hug me, feeling well sorry for myself  all will be back to norm now the pain killers and coffee is kicking in..


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2007)

and if we're doing cat shots, here's a couple I took last month that I've only just got around to uploading:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/1479168272/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigallan/1478367081/


----------



## e19896 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Sheffield protest against repression in Burma*

















Images from Sheffield Burma protest.. I was in coversation with the people in the photo makeing them laugh etc it worked looking at these images here are the REST

and some words from http://www.indymedia.org.uk/

The military in Burma (Myanmar) has been unleashing its troops on unarmed demonstrators in a bid to stamp out mounting protests against the junta’s stifling rule, and price rises that have made life for broad layers of working people unbearable. The country's military junta continues to escalate its attacks against the area's ethnic minorities. The All Burma Monks Alliance, supported by the National League for Democracy and the Burmese people in general, have vowed to continue protests.

There are ongoing daily protests outside the Burmese and Chinese embassies in London, where 200 or so protesters rallied on September 27th. Meanwhile a Total petrol station, the largest supporter of the Burmese military regime, was blockaded in Bradford for over an hour. Students there also mandated their Students Union to investigate alternative suppliers after learning the union has an account with Total. The oil company's HQ has also been targeted with a die-in on October 2nd and another Total petrol station, this time in Oxford, was targeted on Saturday.

There have also been calls to petition the UK government to boycott the Chinese Olympics due to China's support of the military regime in Burma, a call to wear red shirts in solidarity.

On September 30th, an emergency national demonstration took place with around a thousand people gathering in Trafalgar Square before marching down Whitehall and on to the Buddhist pagoda in Battersea Park. In Sheffield the Karen community protested on Monday 1st October.

Ongoing protests in solidarity are expected to continue, both in the UK and around the world. Burma's generals appeared to have cut public internet access today to prevent more videos, photographs and information about their violent crackdown getting out.

While the repression of protests in Burma are condemned by the UK government, a protest against the Iraq war that has killed 1.2 million called for the 8th October is banned.

 more of my images indymedia


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice weather

boat


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Nice weather
> 
> boat




Tell us why YOU like it for a change   You're forever posting nice shots with no explanation. What is it that works for you here?


----------



## Skim (Oct 4, 2007)

It's the bum that does it for me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> It's the bum that does it for me.



Cheeky.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Tell us why YOU like it for a change   You're forever posting nice shots with no explanation. What is it that works for you here?



I like the fact that the skipper left the wheel to take the fares for the journey. 

And we didn't die.

You don't get that on a bus.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 4, 2007)

A couple from this morning

Shad Thames









Sony were doing a promo by the GLA building for their new Bravia TV ad


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I like the fact that the skipper left the wheel to take the fares for the journey.
> 
> And we didn't die.
> 
> You don't get that on a bus.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 5, 2007)

oh erm the colours are changeing..


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 5, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I like the fact that the skipper left the wheel to take the fares for the journey.
> 
> And we didn't die.
> 
> You don't get that on a bus.



To me it seems like a surreal religious scene - the cross, someone crouching to pray, the wood and the windows seem like a confessional box to me, man with his eyes closed. Love it!


----------



## e19896 (Oct 6, 2007)

The rest


----------



## mauvais (Oct 6, 2007)

Took this when out today riding singletrack extremely carefully 

It's boring but I like it:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 6, 2007)

Still trying to get the hang of the old Nikon F3 I acquired recently.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 6, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> It's boring but I like it:


I like it too.  I took a couple of similar shots today while at my girlfriend's parents place, which is quite literally in the middle of nowhere.









And here's another one I took last night at home.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Took this when out today riding singletrack extremely carefully
> 
> It's boring but I like it:



Carry on being boring mauvais.  That is superb.  It is a classic Autumn British countryside picture.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 6, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/Mono/CNV00025.jpg

Nice, Why is that window bricked in?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 6, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/Druid/Mono/CNV00025.jpg
> 
> Nice, Why is that window bricked in?



Thanks Stanley. As I understand it, from something my gran told me when I was a kid, there was some sort of tax based on the number of windows you had, so people just bricked their windows up rather than pay it.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 6, 2007)

S'true. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_tax

Whether that building's old enough to count, or whether someone just decided to brick it up later, no idea.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 7, 2007)

Me watching the sun go down.







Oooh. Pretty.

Nice little private hangout above the Rio Darro.







Big holiday week in Spain. Fiesta next weekend. Loads of stag parties and hen nights in town. This was brill - an on the spot theatre performance for the bride to be. They put on a good half hour show. All about how not to become a down trodden housewife from what I could tell  


A favourite late night perch:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks really nice Stanley. Better than horrible old Birkenhead anyhow 

Here are some pictures from the scenic bit. I've gone a bit mad in the post-processing, unusually for me, because I wanted these to look like they do.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 8, 2007)

Been playing with a cannon dlsr now there are some things i like and others i do not and you know what dispite all the oh you have a pentax k100d comments i like it.. one thing i do like is the fish eye mind you.. these come from the pentax ill post some from the cannon which is happy to go home and one is happy to send it back there.. but i would love a fish eye for my pentax.. is there need to pay the rent i ponder?


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 8, 2007)

Parachute-type things


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2007)

enumbers

What is that dark rectangle over the middle of the pictures all about?  Is it meant to be some arty effect?  How did you do it?  They are out of focus too, but I suppose that is also deliberate for some reason.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2007)

It will be better on film.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 8, 2007)

A bit of an experiment, doing some astro-photograpy with my 15mm for which fisheyes were originally designed.

Four f/3.2, thirty-second exposures at ISO 1600 stacked in Photoshop (cheap way round having no tracking motor on the tripod).







Suburban phone box - a 35mm f/2 lens arrived in the post this afternoon, so I had to see how far I could push it hand held (1/20 sec, f/2, ISO 1600)


----------



## e19896 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> enumbers
> 
> What is that dark rectangle over the middle of the pictures all about?  Is it meant to be some arty effect?  How did you do it?  They are out of focus too, but I suppose that is also deliberate for some reason.




I was playing and there out of focus all part of the art.. all done in gimp but sit and look at them when you have time..


----------



## johey24 (Oct 9, 2007)

Never tried posting photos on here before, so I am unsure as how to get the actual image to display. Can anyone help an old fool, please? Will post the links in the meantime. 

Comments from the pro's are welcome. My skin is thick .... The first one of the man I like, the second one of the lady doing her prayer rounds too, although I feel the one pole behind her should have been repeated ahead of her, or it should be cropped out? 

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1524908204&size=l
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1523772931&size=l


----------



## e19896 (Oct 9, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Never tried posting photos on here before, so I am unsure as how to get the actual image to display. Can anyone help an old fool, please? Will post the links in the meantime.
> 
> Comments from the pro's are welcome. My skin is thick .... The first one of the man I like, the second one of the lady doing her prayer rounds too, although I feel the one poll behind her should have been repeated ahead of her, or it should be cropped out?
> 
> ...













So how did i do that in this case i did a right click on the image ie view image
then copy the url and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 clicked on this then past in the url of the image press ok and it should work..

Your on flickr this page will have this 2. Grab the photo's URL: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2176/1512618063_e38eaa3169_o.jpg

or you could past in this 

1. Copy and paste this HTML into your webpage

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/1512618063/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2176/1512618063_e38eaa3169_o.jpg" width="532" height="800" alt="IMGP3993" /></a>

This will link your image both are simple html tags hope this is of use..


----------



## cybertect (Oct 9, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Never tried posting photos on here before



I just had a very enjoyable browse of your Flickr stream


----------



## johey24 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Blue Lady*


----------



## johey24 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, thanks enumbers. 

Happy you enjoyed ctect.

Well, end of my holiday ... and back to work today. Agh!


----------



## e19896 (Oct 10, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> OK, thanks enumbers.
> 
> Happy you enjoyed ctect.
> 
> Well, end of my holiday ... and back to work today. Agh!



no prob.. and i did the same looked at your work what a plesent use of time.. so thank you..






Who erm if only they was but then i have a load of the other kind no not those
i got them from my locall organic shop..


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2007)

Newcastle on Monday night.


----------



## chooch (Oct 11, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>


Are they common ink caps/tippler's bane?

This one from a trip last week:


----------



## e19896 (Oct 11, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Are they common ink caps/tippler's bane?



There common ink me thinks ill have a look in me book
















The Healing power of hugging trees following a massive disagrement that violated me to my being i needed to fuck off and hug some trees it worked i calmed down a lot i still feel rage but not as much as i did following the vile assult upon me..


----------



## johey24 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the second one especially, enumbers (the gate). Just, how the hell does one get rid of those grey / over exposed / glary skies one always have in the background? I mean, I know you can compose your shot to exclude them, but on the camera itself. What settings does one play with when taking these photies from a shaded area TOWARDS a well lit area and get some sort of harmony between the two? Really peeves me off when I take one like this, a good - no, great, moody, brooding shot - and the sky comes out all pale and shitty. Or does one simply learn to live with them as the cam does not capture exactly as the eye sees?
PS: Hope u r feeling better. Nature should have done it, as she normally does. After our 2 weeks in blue skies and clean air as opposed to Shanghai's grey, polluted skies, I think I know how you may feel after a walk in the countryside.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 11, 2007)

Our beautiful Rosa


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 11, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Our beautiful Rosa


Cute 


Messing about in the garden earlier tonight produced this:


----------



## pogofish (Oct 12, 2007)

Struell Wells, nr Downpatrick, Co Down:












Ballynoe Stone Circle, nr Downpatrick Co Down:







Mourne from Slieve Patrick, nr Saul, Downpatrick Co Down:


----------



## johey24 (Oct 12, 2007)

An excellent and beautiful result, Blagsta. Congrats and well done to both you and your lady.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 12, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> I love the second one especially, enumbers (the gate). Just, how the hell does one get rid of those grey / over exposed / glary skies one always have in the background? I mean, I know you can compose your shot to exclude them, but on the camera itself. What settings does one play with when taking these photies from a shaded area TOWARDS a well lit area and get some sort of harmony between the two? Really peeves me off when I take one like this, a good - no, great, moody, brooding shot - and the sky comes out all pale and shitty. Or does one simply learn to live with them as the cam does not capture exactly as the eye sees?
> PS: Hope u r feeling better. Nature should have done it, as she normally does. After our 2 weeks in blue skies and clean air as opposed to Shanghai's grey, polluted skies, I think I know how you may feel after a walk in the countryside.



It is all about settings i use a pentax k100d and now a cannon d20 these was with the pentax.. it is simply set as a normall 35 mill then i change from f11 to f8 and so fourth ie slowing or speding up.. the gate i took 8 of them and the messed about in gimp.. for a while i would not play with images.. but now i see it as a dark room.. i have in the past printed my own prints and we are setting up a dark room againe.. then out will come the old pentax k100 ive had for some years now.. by no means an expert but getting there..





oh erm a baby blagsta she has your looks mate.. is that a good or bad thing (lol) no congrats mates well done both of you now gose off to ask my long term boyfriend can we have one please..


----------



## e19896 (Oct 13, 2007)

There we go back on form idd guess more here
what a awsome day out that was long overdue conversation with mother earth and each other slept like a baby following our 15 mile hike..


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 13, 2007)

Thought I'd have a bash with colour film and my usual sort of subject matter. I'm quite pleased with the way film works for this sort of stuff, especially in extreme exposure situations like the white rose below. 
















Taken with a Nikon F3HP, 28/2 AIS and Fuji Superia Xtra 400 in case anyone was wondering. I might have a bash with some 'proper' colour slide film like Velvia next.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 13, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> <snip>
> what a awsome day out that was long overdue conversation with mother earth and each other slept like a baby following our 15 mile hike..


 I like that a lot.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 13, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Our beautiful Rosa <snip>


 Congrats Blagsta


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 13, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> There we go back on form idd guess more here


Great set of photos, it's made me want to go for a good walk with my camera 

Took this one on the way over to Carlisle this afternoon:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 13, 2007)

Same film, this time in Liverpool, late afternoon.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 13, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> There we go back on form idd guess more here
> what a awsome day out that was long overdue conversation with mother earth and each other slept like a baby following our 15 mile hike..


wonderful shot


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 13, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



Yeah, that's very good.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 13, 2007)

AAAAwwwww
Little Rosa is really beautiful 
well done blagsta and redcat  

On a completely different note here's a spider who lives outside my home. Im posting a link as I don't know if any arachnophobes are looking

http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/87155242/large


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Our beautiful Rosa



Aww.


...sniff...


----------



## baffled (Oct 14, 2007)

Not only are those shots superb cybertect but the sharpness is fantastic, lovely  

Haven't picked my camera up for about a month now but have been looking back at the _maybe_ shots, picked this one out for a Lomo treatment.






Not to all tastes I'm sure but I kinda like it, certainly filed under _maybe_ though.


----------



## baffled (Oct 14, 2007)

A self indulgent pussy pic.






Overdone the border but sod it.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 14, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Not only are those shots superb cybertect but the sharpness is fantastic, lovely



Ta. My best mate organised a string quintet to play in his father's living room for his 80th birthday and asked me to take a few pics.

I was in a bit of a hurry this morning when I posted them as I was off to a car boot sale - came back with a boxed Patterson developing tank for two quid


----------



## e19896 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2007)

These are all too arty farty so I'm going to stick some holiday snapshots up


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 16, 2007)

_Come to daddy_


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



You're back on it. Nice shot.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2007)

In my ongoing obsession with fast prime lenses, a 50mm f/1.4 with my name on the box turned up in the post today. 











As did an EOS 3 film body which I got for a bargainous price on eBay. Took it out for a scoot at lunchtime with 36 exposures of Fuji Superia and dropped the film off at Snappy Snaps for dev + print & scan. Results tomorrow, hopefully.

A roll of FP4 awaits, perhaps for some home development in the bathroom, though I'll have to sort out a film scanner somehow if I'm to take it much further than that.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Not to all tastes I'm sure but I kinda like it



I do too.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 16, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> A self indulgent pussy pic.



The silky background colours make the shot.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 17, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> You're back on it. Nice shot.



right time right place but knowing what your doing is a help






idd agree..

another from the same day..






haveing taken a little walk we got back on the bus home depart top of fargate (sheffield) i notice some movement and the rest are images and then it got better off to a drop gizmo (dan s hound) home he was wareing a very nice top.. then onto see the white mice (images due soon) and today one is going to manchester for more images..

fucking loveing it. our now saying do you want some do you fucking want some. as we bounce round the room to The Roots we are back on form seems the 4 weeks without drink is paying big time nuff said..

now where is the cannon and pentax?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 17, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> as did an EOS 3 film body which I got for a bargainous price on eBay. Took it out for a scoot at lunchtime with 36 exposures of Fuji Superia and dropped the film off at Snappy Snaps for dev + print & scan. Results tomorrow, hopefully.



Got 'em back and I'm happy with the results. Positive feedback for the seller on eBay 

e2a: I think this is the first time I've shot with film in nearly five years.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2007)

*empty spaces*


----------



## kerb (Oct 18, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Got 'em back and I'm happy with the results. Positive feedback for the seller on eBay



all round quality shots cybertect. 

I really like the shot of space that you did. Cant believe they were only thirty second exposures. The detail is awesome. As well as the detail in the 50mm 1.4. lens.

I've ordered one of them to. Sharpeness is awesome. Cant wait to use it.


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow- cybertect they are amazing shots! A great haul- to get three shots from your first outing on that new combination of lens and camera is incredible


----------



## e19896 (Oct 20, 2007)

after many visits to this man-made cathedral in honour of mother earth, we went to watch what promised to be an awesome sunset. alas the water was still, like a mirror reflecting our mother retiring for the evening. four years of taking photographs and it all paid off. we plan an exhibition of 10 of these images meantime here they all are at a low scale but good enough to view 
here


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 20, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

>



And an ad shot I did last month  








Grain silo in the middle of nowhere in northern France last week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Grain silo in the middle of nowhere in northern France last week.



Like that. I'm going a little lose in style these days.

Emily and Ali with dogs by the Darro:






Think this will possibly be one of my favourite shots of times in Granada come future years. Not a brilliant photograph technically - a snap shot even, but it captured an essence of Granada sunshine and music that I love.

Just popped out for cigs and eats and stumbled upon some more religious stuff. More lose snaps to follow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 20, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> And an ad shot I did last month








			
				Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Grain silo in the middle of nowhere in northern France last week.



The French-Swiss architect Le Corbusier had a thing about grain silos in his book _Vers une architecture_. He loved the purity of form derived from their function.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> after many visits to this man-made cathedral in honour of mother earth, we went to watch what promised to be an awesome sunset. alas the water was still, like a mirror reflecting our mother retiring for the evening. four years of taking photographs and it all paid off. we plan an exhibition of 10 of these images meantime here they all are at a low scale but good enough to view
> here




Stunningly beautiful and very sensitive work amongst those shots. Difficult to narrow down to Ten photographs. The ripple shots intrigue me and could possibly be explored a bit more - sort of water art in a Goldsworthy/Long bent.

Haven't enjoyed seeing a set of dusk shots for a long while. They could make beautiful prints. 

If your Flickr set was just Ten of the best it would be much more memorable. The few mediocre shots let the set down. Interested to see which you choose as possible exhibition stuff. A couple in there are sublime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2007)

arty farty pictures.  Some colour's needed in here






[/IMG]


----------



## Firky (Oct 21, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



That's the best thing I have seen you do so far.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Stunningly beautiful and very sensitive work amongst those shots. Difficult to narrow down to Ten photographs. The ripple shots intrigue me and could possibly be explored a bit more - sort of water art in a Goldsworthy/Long bent.
> 
> Haven't enjoyed seeing a set of dusk shots for a long while. They could make beautiful prints.
> 
> If your Flickr set was just Ten of the best it would be much more memorable. The few mediocre shots let the set down. Interested to see which you choose as possible exhibition stuff. A couple in there are sublime.



well thank you and also firkey.. stan you are right but i posted the whole just to get a feel.. choseing 10 from them is going to be hard.. the ripples was us throwing pebals into the lake.. oh lord was the shout when we come over the hill to see what we did.. fucking awsome is all i can say at being there.. it just keeps getting better now i know what one is doing..

giveing it a rest for a while though..


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just staring in the photgraphy malarky so hope ya dont mind if I have a go.

any feedback always welcoem as I am learning. These are all unfettled by Photoshop etc and are exactly as they were taken

Hunters and gatherers











the sun coming up







Theres more here

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c383/DJBOMBSCARE/Fungi Walk/


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2007)

Double posted


----------



## e19896 (Oct 21, 2007)

A rose for Stan and Firkey...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'm just staring in the photgraphy malarky so hope ya dont mind if I have a go.
> 
> any feedback always welcoem as I am learning. These are all unfettled by Photoshop etc and are exactly as they were taken
> 
> Hunters and gatherers



ooh i like the top one


*goes to look at the rest*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2007)

heres some of mine





















the rest are here

wiskers


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 21, 2007)

Rosa's first visit to the park


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 21, 2007)

We were out on a walk today & the first snow of the season started falling


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2007)

blimey - where are you?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 21, 2007)

Whisky those are great.


*makes mental note to learn a bit more for next time*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 21, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Rosa's first visit to the park



Superb. Lovely light, composition, story... everything. Love it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Oct 22, 2007)

More soon as they say..


----------



## wiskey (Oct 22, 2007)

wow


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> blimey - where are you?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought have abit of another go.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Autumn


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 24, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I thought have abit of another go.



Great pics 


Here's a few I took at the weekend.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 24, 2007)

Electricity station


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I thought have abit of another go.


 

What a lovely tree


----------



## cybertect (Oct 24, 2007)

A few recent favs


Out of Service phone and post boxes at Tobacco Quay, London E1







St George-in-the-East Church, Wapping, by Nicholas Hawksmoor







_Full Stop Courier_ by Fiona Banner next to the GLA building.








Tower Bridge House at St. Katharine Docks by Richard Rogers


----------



## e19896 (Oct 24, 2007)

The Colours of Autumn

Autumn (also known as Fall in North American English) is one of the four temperate seasons. Autumn marks the transition from summer into winter. In the northern hemisphere, the start of autumn is generally considered to be around September and in the southern hemisphere, its beginning is considered to be around March. There exists however a number of different definitions of autumn some of which are based on the months of the year while others are based on the equinox and solstice.[1]

Around this time, deciduous trees shed their leaves, with the leaves changing to a reddish or brownish hue before falling. Such coloured leaves have come to be colloquially called &quot;fall foliage&quot;. In the temperate zones, autumn is the season during which most crops are harvested, and deciduous trees lose their leaves. It is also the season during which days get shorter and cooler, the nights get longer, and precipitation gradually increases (in some parts of the world).

The word 'autumn' is derived from the French word &quot;automne&quot;, and became popular in usage for the season since the 16th century. The North American name for the season, 'fall', probably derived as a contraction of the phrase &quot;fall of the leaves&quot;, and since became used interchangeably.

The Colours of Autumn


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gorgeous Monday morning sunrise over Anglesey*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 24, 2007)

enumbers

I like the Autumn pictures.  You are getting much better colour saturation and contrast these days.  I am amazed at the stillness of the water in many of your pictures.  Around here there has been quite a lot of wind in the last few weeks.  

By the way you don't need the cut-and-paste from Wikepedia with its American terminology.  We know what Autumn means.  A  personal comment about how you react to Autumn or just some anecdotes about the pictures would be more interesting.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2007)

Curious to see what people make of these. 

I went out today attempting to take pictures of the space between things rather than of the things themselves, if that makes any kind of sense. There are ways out in all of these.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

>



Excellent  

Keep going.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> enumbers
> 
> I like the Autumn pictures.  You are getting much better colour saturation and contrast these days.  I am amazed at the stillness of the water in many of your pictures.  Around here there has been quite a lot of wind in the last few weeks.
> 
> By the way you don't need the cut-and-paste from Wikepedia with its American terminology.  We know what Autumn means.  A  personal comment about how you react to Autumn or just some anecdotes about the pictures would be more interesting.



Thanks and i know but it defines them a little more.. Oh the stillnass indeed i have another 99 to add to this serious going to take it as far as i can.. Regards  colour saturation and contrast getting used to the pentax and i now have phtoshop a move on from gimp still mind boggling ill tell you..


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2007)

Part of the fortress at the top of the small country of San Marino


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2007)

Dreams Denied - Athens


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2007)

Sailing a dog's life?


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Couple of shots from this week's mag shoots.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2007)

Odd question, but are those the right way up?

They feel like they're upside down. I just tried turning them through 180° seems somehow a lot better.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> are those the right way up?



100% 

I've just tried turning them 180° and they look totally wrong


----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2007)

My brain must be wired differently. Though it doesn't look _quite_ as wrong as it did earlier. 

e2a: I think I've figured out what's throwing me off is the shadow that's apparently cast upward onto the white surface (though it might be a very diffused reflection) especially on the fish steak.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> e2a: I think I've figured out what's throwing me off is the shadow that's apparently cast upward onto the white surface (though it might be a very diffused reflection) especially on the fish steak.



Funny thing ringflash, innit!

In both pictures the skewers with the food are standing upright with a silver background about 2 cm behind it.
The light is a combination of a diffused ringflash pop & a 4 second exposure with HMI lighting.
The distance between the background & the subject is what creates the weird shadows with ringflash.

Oh, and the 'fish steak" is in fact, a piece of tuna about 3cm long


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

>



These are really good. Do they come in wallpaper size?


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Couple of shots from this week's mag shoots.



Shot in film of course


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _Come to daddy_



It is such a shame they grow up into horrible birds


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Got 'em back and I'm happy with the results. Positive feedback for the seller on eBay



These are some of your best shots, far better than your max power car shots. Keep it up!


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Shot in film of course



10x8.
Can't you tell?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> These are really good. Do they come in wallpaper size?



Certainly, 1280 x 853 big enough? 

http://www.cybertects.co.uk/gallery...any/200710_0534.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=3

http://www.cybertects.co.uk/gallery...any/200710_0537.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=3


----------



## Firky (Oct 25, 2007)

Excellent thanks


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What a lovely tree




Thank you its @ Stanton Drew, a stone circle just outside of Bristol. Its a brilliant looking tree It was my first time out with the camera and I just wanted to snap away at it and see if I get a nice pic of it.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2007)

My favorite time of year  









Snowman 











mwgdrwg  Most cool 
Marius :] look at all the shit chucked out.


----------



## Skim (Oct 28, 2007)

I've hardly picked up the camera at all over the past few weeks – real life keeps getting in the way  

Went to Amsterdam this week and was all ready to take loads of pics, my eyes opened wide by being in a new place, but all I managed were a few shots of the hotel room. Still, it's one more for the net curtain collection...







JC2 – I love your doll pic, it's making me feel queasy and I don't know why  Technically, it's not great but it grabbed my attention and I gave it a proper look instead of continuing to scroll down the page


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 28, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Curious to see what people make of these...



I like them. However, be warned; people will start accusing you of taking pictures of nothing!

Much of my 321 Spaces project was taken in a similar way of thinking. Then I went on to record 'Dead Spaces' - the lifeless spaces under bridges, between factory walls etc. Difficult to make them interesting whilst retaining the atmosphere of void. Not quite urban decay, more of a lack of decay.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

>




Forgott to say i like..


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Snowman
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I love this one


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the billboard one - more of the fence would've been nice.
The camera one (Why?) is rubbish.


----------



## johey24 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I like the billboard one - more of the fence would've been nice.
> The camera one (Why?) is rubbish.




I second that. Nice billboard


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I like the billboard one - more of the fence would've been nice.
> The camera one (Why?) is rubbish.



Both I and the other photographer were taking pictures of the same thing. Suddenly, his camera was in my viewfinder. I just thought it was kind of funny. I showed him the pic after, and we both laughed.
'
It's like a pic of what you're seeing just before you take a pic, but it's something that you can't take a picture of, ie, your own hands and camera, seen from behind.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>



When did you turn honkey?


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Both I and the other photographer were taking pictures of the same thing. Suddenly, his camera was in my viewfinder. I just thought it was kind of funny. I showed him the pic after, and we both laughed.
> '
> It's like a pic of what you're seeing just before you take a pic, but it's something that you can't take a picture of, ie, your own hands and camera, seen from behind.



Doh, I thought they were your hands


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Doh, I thought they were your hands





er..........how would I have taken the picture?

p.s. my hands are browner than that. Better looking too, I'd like to think.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2007)

I am sure you have fine hands.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> er..........how would I have taken the picture?
> 
> p.s. my hands are browner than that. Better looking too, I'd like to think.


 
Timer and tape the camera to your chin. 
Where there is a will theres a way.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Some autumn shots from today as it's the last day of the mellow month.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 1, 2007)

Today is Nov 1st what happend to the year of 2007? shit time flows all so quick at times here ill end with images from a set on flickr i named the The Colours of Autumn of which began a big e mail prolamic about editing images there are 342 photos and i might just add some more see how it all gose.. yes agreed one hell of a lot but put the slide show on sit back with coffee or tea any other drink or even smoke and take some time out.

from this urban paranoia it is killing me oh so slowley one is in very serious contemplation about moveing but then Autumn happens and my mind thinks i can deal with the cctv, smokeing bans, drunken students, police harrasment, crass bus drivers, and it gose on. oh how i love the uk and loath it both the same where is my coat?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2007)

e19896 1st one and last one very nice, last one a bit dark.
url :The Colours of Autumn  This is not the page you're looking for 



> 0742 doesn't have any photos matching The and Colours and of and Autumn.


----------

